# اسطوانه عربيه لتعليم الفرونت بيج حتي الا&#1581



## Yes_Or_No (4 يونيو 2006)

*اسطوانه عربيه لتعليم الفرونت بيج حتي الا&#1581*

منقول من احدي المنتديات 

++++++++++++++++

مازلنا فى تقديم الجديد والمميز وحصريا على النت إحتراف تصميم المواقع بأسهل الطرق مع برنامج فرونت بيج النسخة العربية وإسطوانة تعليمية كاملة صوت وصورة .


~¤ô§[برنامج Frontpage 2003-arb النسخة العربية !حصريا!]§ô¤~ 
.





.
ووعدتكم بوضع شرح أو دورة تعليمية لهذا البرنامج .
.
وها أنا أفى بوعدى وأقدم لكم الدورة كامة من خلال هذه الإسطوانة القوية والتى ستتعرفون عليها الآن.
.
~*¤ô§[ إحترف تصميم المواقع مع فرونت بيج 2003 إسطوانة تعليمية كاملة ]§ô¤*~
.
قام بشرائها ورفعها لكم الأخ الفاضل " ابو آرى " جزاه الله خيرا
.
الواجهة:
.




.
هذه الإسطوانة فعلا قوية وسهلة الإستخدام بمجرد وضع الإسطوانة لاتحتاج التنصيب ولكن تسألك عن التشغيل فقط أم النقل على الهارد ؟
.




.
أما عن القوائم والموضوعات التى ستجدونها فهى صراحة أكثر من أن نذكرها هنا تحت عناوين فهى واضحة فى واجة الإسطوانة ولكن كل عنوان ينقسم إلى أقسام .
.
والذى يهم أن نشير إليه فقط أنكم ستجدون شرحا مميزا لكيفية التعامل مع الفرامات وتقسيم الصفحات هكذا
.




.




.
وأيضا خفايا الفرونت بيج والذى هو من أساسيات بناء الصفحات بكل سهولة وإحتراف THEME أسلوب التصميمات الجاهزة التى تتميز بها الإصدارات الجديدة ، والتى يجهلها الكثير منا .
ولكن أتوقع لكم بالإحتراف بعد متابعة هذا الشرح القوى جدا.
.




.
وكذلك كيفية إضافة الصوت وملفات الفديو ورفع الموقع ونشره ...........والكثير الكثير مما يتمنى أحدنا تعلمه !!!
.
أعتقد أنكم الآن تشوقتم لتحميل هذا العمل الرائع !!!v1256 طيب خير نبدا مرحلة التحميل .
.
بيانات الإسطوانة فالحجم 545 ميجا قبل الضغط والتقسيم
.
تم الضغط والتقسيم إلى 6 ملفات بحجم 260 ميجا إجمالي
.
.
.




.
.
.
<< الملف الأول >>
::
< المـلف الثـــاني >
::
< المـلف الثـالــث >
::
< المـلف الـرابـع >
::
< الملف الخامس >
::
< الملف السادس > ​


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2006)

*انا معرفش اى الحجات دى بس شكرا بكرا اكبر واعرفها ثانكس *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يونيو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا يا ميرنا قريب هنزل دورات تعليم لكل الناس و هيكون لشأن منتدي التصميم شأن كبير في التعليم بس بأذن ربنا هخلص الامتحانات وفي اتفاق بيني وبين مينا هوت وهنعمل احلي شغل 
بأذن ربنا


----------



## ميرنا (4 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يقويكم ويساعدكم*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يونيو 2006)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 يونيو 2006)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا *


----------



## ><)))))*> (4 يونيو 2006)

*جمدةةةةةةةةةةةةة*:ura1:


----------



## pola (4 يونيو 2006)

القرص دة جامد جداااااااااااااااااا

يا مينا

شكرا ليك يا حبيبى


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 يونيو 2006)

العفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## bmx5 (31 أغسطس 2006)

اولا شكرا على النقل يا باشا 
لكن فيه باسورد لفك الضغط ياريت تكمل جميلك وتكتبه 
وشكرا


----------



## medhat abdalla (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اسطوانه عربيه لتعليم الفرونت بيج حتي الاح*

اسطوانة شاملة كل امتحانات ICDL من واقع الامتحان نفسة كانك في
قاعة الامتحان نظام ملافات فلاش فيديو بسعري مغري للستعلام :0125649114


اسطونات تعليم اوفيس 2007: 2003 باسعار مغرية
للستعلام : 0125649114


احترف الكتابة بسرعة علي الكمبيوتر
مع برنامج easy typing
برنامج عربي انجليزي يوهللك للكتابة علي لوحة المفاتيح بسرع فائقة
للستعلام : 0125649114

تعلم ثري دي ماكس 9 بالصوت والصورة
من خلال افضل 2 اسطونة بسعري مغري
للستعلام : 0125649114


تعلم صيانة المحمول بالصوت والصورة + دراسة تفصيلية لصيانة المحمول + برامج الصيانة + صيانة جميع انواع المحمول كلة في اسطوانة واحدة بسعر مغري 
للستعلام : 0125649114


اذا اردت ان تتعلم فالطرق عديدة اما اذا ارادت ان تحترف فقم بدراسة هذة الاسطونات هم (الدليل العلمي للتعليم الشبكات ) تعليم الشبكات بالصوت والصورة باللغة العربية  تعليم رائع من البداية وحتي الاحتراف بارخص الاسعار الممكنة  للستعلام : 0125649114


تعلم الانترنت واسرارة بالصوت والصورة ( اعداد الا تصال . طريقة الدخول علي الانترنت . تصفح الانترنت باسرع الطرق . كيفية عمل بريد الالكتروني .: استخدام برامج تنزيل الرسائل علي الكمبيوتر والرد بدون الاتصال علي النت . طريقة عمل الداونلود وتنزيل البرامج والصور والملفات المختلفة والكثير يسعر مغري 
للستعلام : 0125649114

تعلم اتش تي ام ال لتصميم صفحات الانترنت
مبادي بناء الصفحة – النصوص – ادراج الفقرات – القوائم – الوصلات التشعبية- الصوت والفيديو – النماذج – الجدوال- امثلة وتطبيقات كل هذا في سطوانة واحدة للستعلام : 
0125649114

تعلم اوركل باللغة العربية من البداية حتي الاحتراف 
من خلال 5 اسطونات رائعة شرح افضل من المدرس الخاص والكورسات الان بسعر مغري 
للستعلام : 0125649114

تعلم جافا 
من خلال 2 اسطونة بالصوت والصورة لتعليم لغة جافا من البداية حتي الاحتراف
للستعلام : 0125649114


----------

